# Grafikkartenfrage



## riedochs (15. Januar 2008)

Moin Mädels,

ich bin grad dabei mir ne Kiste für alte Spiele zurecht zu machen.
Weche der folgenden Kartenkominationen ist die beste:

TNT2 32MB
Matrox G450 + Voodoo2 (konnten die schon SLI?)
TNT2 + Voodoo2


----------



## kmf (15. Januar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> ich bin grad dabei mir ne Kiste für alte Spiele zurecht zu machen.
> Weche der folgenden Kartenkominationen ist die beste:
> ...


Zwei Voodoos vom selben Hersteller und mit gleicher Rambestückung können Sli, falls du auch das Brigde-Kabel hast. Die G450 liefert möglicherweise das bessere Bild. Obwohl schlecht war die TNT2 nicht. Wenn ich da zurück an meine Elsa Eraser denke ...


----------



## riedochs (15. Januar 2008)

Müssen die zwingend vom gleichen Hersteller sein?


----------



## kmf (15. Januar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Müssen die zwingend vom gleichen Hersteller sein?


Ich sag mal jo, obwohl es gab mal einen Glide-Treiber, mit dem ging das auch mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Name ist mir im Moment leider entfallen, die hatten selbst auch Voodoos am Markt. Jedenfalls ohne Probs gehts nur mit gleichen Karten. Hau vielleicht mal unseren Youngster Raffael Vötter an. Der hat sich noch bis in jüngster Zeit mit den Voodoos beschäftigt. Von ihm hab ich auch mal ein geiles Treiberpaket bekommen. Frag mich bloß nicht, wo das jetzt ist.


----------



## riedochs (15. Januar 2008)

Dann werde ich mal versuchen 2 gleich zu bekommen. Macht das einen größeren Unterschied ob 8MB oder 12MB?

Als CPU wird wohl ein P3 1Ghz mit 512MB zum Einsatz kommen.

Wie ist sein Nick?


----------



## kmf (15. Januar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal versuchen 2 gleich zu bekommen. Macht das einen größeren Unterschied ob 8MB oder 12MB?
> 
> Als CPU wird wohl ein P3 1Ghz mit 512MB zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Wie ist sein Nick?


Hol dir 12 MB. Unterschied im Preis gibts eh keinen. Damit kannst du unter Sli wenigsten die Auflösung 1024x800 einstellen. Mit meinen Diamond Monster 2 sind sogar 1280x1024 drin. . Mit Carstens Quantum 3D Obsidian 2 PCI aber auch. 

 Welcher? Der von Raffael? 

Ich glaub der ist Redakteur oder zumindest angehender bei PCGH. 

PCGH_Raff


/edit

 Miro HiScore2 3D. So hieß die. Und die hatten einen eigenen Treiber, mit dem es ging.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Müssen die zwingend vom gleichen Hersteller sein?


...und selbst dann funzt das ganze nicht unbedingt, SLI bei den V2 ist verdammt zickicz.


Zur Frage:
Auf jeden Fall die G450 nehmen!!

Die TNT(2) haben 'nen Matschbild, außer du kümmerst dich um den RF Filter.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Januar 2008)

Die Voodos haben ebenso nen Matschbild - Gemessen mit ner Miro HighScore v² und ner GF4MX, der TFT war einmal über DVI an der GF4MX, dann noch über VGA an der Voodoo. Das Bild bei der Voodo war ziemlich unscharf und hat teilweise gezittert, während es übern DVI ruhig war. Ja, Autoeinstellung @VGA war aktiviert.


----------



## kmf (15. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Die Voodos haben ebenso nen Matschbild - Gemessen mit ner Miro HighScore v² und ner GF4MX, der TFT war einmal über DVI an der GF4MX, dann noch über VGA an der Voodoo. Das Bild bei der Voodo war ziemlich unscharf und hat teilweise gezittert, während es übern DVI ruhig war. Ja, Autoeinstellung @VGA war aktiviert.


Jo vielleicht bei deiner Hardware. Aber stell hier keine allgemeine Behauptungen auf, sondern beleg das mit Fakten. Hast vielleicht nur ein billiges Loop-Kabel genommen? Oder deine MX hat das Signal nicht sauber durchgeschleift. 
Meine Voodoos zeigen heute noch ein briliantes Bild. Zwar nur 16bit, aber scharf.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und selbst dann funzt das ganze nicht unbedingt, SLI bei den V2 ist verdammt zickicz.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht bei den billigen Voodoos, die nachkamen? Ich hatte nur Probleme als ich mir einen 1000er SlotA Athlon und ein passendes MSI Board angeschafft hab. Da konnte ich die 2. Karte nicht installieren. MSI in Frankfurt haben das Mobo, Prozzi und meine Grakas getestet und behauptet es ginge einwandfrei, doch bei mir daheim gings halt ned. War dann auch gleichzeitig das Ende der aktiven Ära 3dFX bei mir.


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

Fakten? Das Kärtchen ist längst aufm Schrott gelandet... Kann halt nur noch davon berichten. Das Loop Kabel war bei einer Voodoo 1 bei (die war in meinem ersten Rechner). Die MX hatte nen sehr sauberes Bild abgegeben, wenn der TFT direkt am VGA war. War das über die Voodoo geleitet, sahs aber grauenhaft aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2008)

Die Loopkabel der V2 waren um einiges dicker als das ws den 1ern idr Beilag, also auch besser...


----------



## elianda (22. Januar 2008)

Es kommt nur ein gutes Bild raus, solange die 2D Karte nicht mit mehr als 1024x768 betrieben wird.


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (25. Juli 2008)

Doch, wenn man noch einen Ferritkern um das Loopkabel macht! Die kriegt man z.B. aus einem alten VGA Kabel!


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

super
direkt uralt threads am ausgraben


----------



## elianda (29. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht koennte Ravensclaw auch gleich erklaeren, wie ein Ferritkern hilft, wenn durch zwei zusaetzliche Steckverbindungen im VGA Kabel es Reflektionen des Hochfrequenzsignals gibt, die man als Kantenschatten oder stehende Wellen im Bild sieht.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber der Ferritkern um das Kabel dient doch nur dazu, Hochfrequenzabstrahlung zu verhindern...


----------



## maGic (14. August 2008)

Voodoo2 und Athlon macht immer probleme
muß Spezielle Treiber installieren

Voodoo2 Athlon treiber so ähnlich.


----------

